# How to start off



## Queen Charlie (Apr 28, 2012)

Quick question,how does your partner start of sex,how do they know or you that sex is on the cards there and then or that night,do they ask,or is it a kissing session that leads to more,are they erect and ready for it,and then ask you,or do you have to get them turned on,if so how.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If when I go to bed she is still awake, then I know it's a possibility. I'm pretty sure I'm not the example you want to follow though. Mostly I'm posting on this thread so it it will show up on my iphone as one of "my" threads  I've very interested to see the other responses...


----------



## Queen Charlie (Apr 28, 2012)

lol ok,im only asking as my hubby of nearly ten years is still very shy and unsure of how to start things off,hoping i could get him some ideas.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well usually if we are grabbing each other's asses and hugging for a long time that day. My h tends to call me "cutie" and have a beer after the kids are asleep when he's in the mood. I'm usually the initiator, usually starts with innocent kisses and I can tell by that if he wants more. Last night I just told him to meet me in the bedroom in five minutes and when I got in there he was naked so I figured we were good to go. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL...
When hubby rolls on his back, pulls out his wankie, shakes it & makes a kissing sound three times in a row. (but that's his sign he wants a bj.) 90% of time when he initiates, that's what he does/wants.

Every once in a great great while, He'll turn on his side & grab my boobs ... then I know he's willing for sex.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I can tell my SO is ready for sex when he is awake.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Whenever my hubby grabs my tits, ass, bends me over when he passes by, or grabs me and leans me back and frenches me.. thats how i know he wants it lol.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We just assume that we are....and ya, we play all day. A couple days a month one of us might say "How bout we just cuddle and sleep tonite?"


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Some men need to feel more comfortable in initiating. Like, comfortable that it's ok to do. If my wife initiated every day or 2 for a couple weeks I would probably get it through my head that she really is looking forward to it. But when you're left thinking that any attempt has a 20% or so chance of success it's not all that easy.

Does your husband have a 100% chance of success? Does he know it? Are you sure?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

All women need to do to initiate is pull it out and start playing with it.

Men? After reading so many posts on TAM, good God does it depend on who the "initiatee" is.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol


----------



## fallensoldier (May 6, 2012)

Hubby? Ten years? Shy? How old is he?!!


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I live for the day when my wife will snuggle up to me in bed and just start fondling my bits and whisper "I want you"....

Doesnt have to be in bed...anywhere!

I've been waiting 20 years.... If (when) she finally does do/say it I hope my 'little man' still works!


----------



## Queen Charlie (Apr 28, 2012)

I love my husband to bits and i allways tell him,and try to show him,just in little ways like buying a bar of choc e likes,to grabbing his bits,and yes e knows that 99 out of 100 times e will get it.E is 38 in aug,but only had one other girlfriend before me,she lasted a few months then broke his heart one christmas,the following feb e met me.E is now taking iron tablets to help his tiredness but ive told him,that they wont get his urge and passion going.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If he's tired, have his thyroid checked. He could have a thyroid problem. Also get his doctor to test his testosterone levels. Is he on any medications for diabetes or depression? Sometimes medications can affect energy levels and libido.


----------



## Queen Charlie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoi guys and gals,quick update,Last week we actually had sex TWICE,OH MY GOD.the first time was all his idea,i just asked him via text as e was on afternoons if e fancied a snuggle cuggle and a cuppa in bed and if e wanted me or me and the boys and e said yes but leave the boys ( our two dogs ) downstairs,welll i went back to bed with a cuppa,and e started off feeling me up,then brought me to orgasm with his fingers then we had sex.I was amazed,i just said to himTHATS HOW YOU START THINGS OFF. The next time,few days later i said the same again and this time i initiated things and gave him a blow job,we didnt have ful sex that time but you kow what,it didnt matter as it was me who had turned him on,and not him already ready when i got back in bed.The only thing that has changed is i have decided its ok not to have sex everynight,we are happy and have told him if e wants it im there,just text me to say snuggle cuggle and to relax,im not going anywhere,and e has also started taking iron tablets.Its a start at least.


----------

